# New massive Slovakian 750 series diesel from MASSOTH



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

This morning I got a newsletter from a Dutch internetshop that announced a _MASSIVE LOOKING_ new diesel from Massoth!
It's a Slovakian 750 series (the one with the 'diving glasses'). 
Not really my style but very impressive and worth some attention over here I thought!









Take a look here for more pictures of the model: *Grootspoor.com*

Take a look here for a picture of a real Slovak Railways (ZSR) class 750 diesel locomotive no. 750.201 on *Trainnet.org*

BTW... massive price also...

Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I noticed the Grootspoor site has announced it only in Dutch language, so here some details; 
The body should be a metal diecast, the details brass. Digital as well as analog. Lights and sounds. 
Available end 2010.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that THIS is better - 

'Here are some photos of a hand-made pre-production sample. We fully expect that the loco will be made available by the end of 2010. The recommended price is about eu1700, but Massoth admitted that this price has not yet been determined. The loco is said have a die-cast body with many details in brass. Numerous details have been incorporated which result in a truly splendid model. The model is fitted with a digital system, although it is possible to use analogue, and is also fitted with sound, which alters with the direction and speed of travel in each direction. 

If you are interested, please let us know personally – you will not be committed, but we will keep you informed as to the progress on the model. Right now Massoth have simply confirmed that they will be producing this model, and are offering you the opportunity to buy it.' 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Some people mght like to know, what scale it is. It does not look like a narrow gauge loco. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 03 Apr 2010 05:32 AM 

Some people mght like to know, what scale it is. It does not look like a narrow gauge loco. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen 
Yo Fritz - the real deal is standard gauge - 4ft 8.5in or 1435mm. The loco is almost 17m overall length and weighs in at almost 75 tonnes. Doing some quick calculations using the track gauge at 45mm the model looks to be around 1/27.65 scale - real easy to remember.









Another model built to the wrong scale a la LGB/PIKO, but this time at least five times as much as a PIKO model.... 


tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Helloi TAC, Paul et al-

Yes, 1:27 and yes, handbuilt,(ten in first run) but Massoth are being used for the sound and smoke, with Drah-Servis doing the actual production.

This model has been a "work in progress" on their website for a while now.

For more info, "Czech" out this link:

http://www.drah-servis.cz/detail.ph..._brejlovec

Aim of the price is around $3,100 US. Lucky for me, while my railway is Czechoslovakian, it is not standard gauge, so I have an excuse...or with this being Gummi, maybe I don't?

Thanks for posting Paul!


----------

